# I need help replacing my face powder



## FernGhillie (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi, I'm new here and I'm looking for advice. I'm need something to replace Physician's Formula CoverTox Ten, which was discontinued. I've been using different PF pressed powders for a few years and I like them because it doesn't give me too many problems in the blemish department, my skin actually looks pretty good compared to other times in my life. But CoverToxTen can't be beat by any of their other powders that I've found. It doesn't settle in fine lines and wrinkles, it goes on lightly, I can blot my face with a tissue when it gets oily and my makeup looks fine, and best of all, it can be blended and makeup can be added on top of it for touch ups. I've never found another powder that does this so well, but I also haven't tried many different brands. A PF consultant recommended Mineral Wear Talc-Free Pressed Powder- SPF 30 - Mineral Makeup Airbrushing. I hated it because it looked thick on my skin and if it got smudged, it left a mark that couldn't easily be blended back together. There was no possibility of adding on or touching up, and it didn't even wipe off very easily. It seems meant for a serious makeup job that is meant to stay put and doesn't really work for a casual wearer, and maybe I needed a different applicator. My typical routine is a Maybelline concealer stick blended around problem areas, and I finish it with a cotton round lightly dusted with the PF pressed powder (I tend to have oily skin) and a little blush. I like as little concealer and powder as possible, and ideally a flexible powder that can handle being smudged. In the past, I have also used Mineral Wear® Talc-Free Mineral Face Powder SPF 16, but I don't think it does any of the things I need very well. The CoverToxTen contains talc, whereas the other two I listed do not. I wonder if that's what is making the difference? One thing I'm considering trying is PF Natural Defense Setting the Tone Finishing Powder SPF 20, and the other is Milani Prep + Set + Go Transparent Face Powder. I don't know how finishing powder works, so any input is appreciated. I also just read that mica is a good replacement for talc based powders, but I worry that it'll automatically give me too much of a glimmer.  Thanks for reading ~~~~Kelsey

​


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 7, 2021)

Your old powder contained mica as the second ingredient. (I found an out-of-stock listing for it on Amazon, and it included an ingredients list.)



> Talc, Mica, Nylon-12, Aminobutyric Acid, Dimethicone, Cyclopentasiloxane, Octyldodecyl Stearoyl Stearate, Zinc Stearate, Diisostearyl Malate, Bis-diglyceryl Polyacyladipate-2, Iron Oxides, Lauroyl Lysine, Sorbitan Sesquioleate, Tetrahexyldecyl Ascorbate, Tocopheryl Acetate, Dehydroacetic Acid, Sorbic Acid, Methylparaben, Propylparaben.



I suspect it's a combo of the talc, the mica, and the silicones (dimethicone and cyclopentasiloxane) that helped you — talc for oil control, the mica and silicones for smoothness/a blurred effect on your skin.

Both the ones you're looking at now — PF Natural Defense and the Milani one — have mica and some sort of silicone in their ingredients lists. Neither contain talc. The PF one also contains fragrance; Milani's doesn't.

Milani's:


> Synthetic Fluorphlogopite, Octyldodecyl Stearoyl Stearate, Polymethylsilsesquioxane, Magnesium Myristate, Polyethylene, Silica, Bis-Stearyl Dimethicone, Caprylyl Glycol, Phenoxyethanol, Aluminum Dimeristate. +/- May Contain: Mica (Ci 77019).



PF Natural Defense:


> Active Ingredients: Octinoxate 5%, Oxybenzone 1.5%, Titanium Dioxide 3%, Zinc Oxide 2%
> 
> Incative Ingredients for the following shades
> 
> ...



(Same inactive ingredients for the other three shades of the latter.)

PF Talc-Free Mineral Airbrushing (the one you didn't like):


> Titanium Dioxide 15.0%, Zinc Oxide 10.0%. Inactive Ingredients: Mica, Tricaprylin, Boron Nitride, Zinc Stearate, Lauroyl Lysine, Calcium Aluminum Borosilicate, Camellia Oleifera Leaf Extract, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Flower Extract, Ginkgo Biloba Leaf Extract, Panax Ginseng Root Extract, Carthamus Tinctorius (Safflower) Seed Oil, Tocopheryl Acetate, Retinyl Palmitate, Ascorbyl Palmitate, Chlorphenesin, Potassium Sorbate, Sodium Dehydroacetate, May Contain: Iron Oxides, Titanium Dioxide.



Finishing powder goes on after makeup to kind of tie everything together. Setting powder goes on after liquid or cream products to set them, take down shine (if it's supposed to be mattifying), and/or help prep your face for putting powder products on top of it. Powder foundation has coverage.

A few more products you can check out...


Clinique Stay Matte Sheer Pressed Powder
Maybelline Fit Me Matte and Poreless Pressed Powder
CoverGirl Clean Matte Pressed Powder
(Can't speak to any of them as I've never used them.)


----------



## FernGhillie (Feb 8, 2021)

shellygrrl said:


> Your old powder contained mica as the second ingredient. (I found an out-of-stock listing for it on Amazon, and it included an ingredients list.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, such a helpful breakdown! You clarified what I should look for


----------



## Lobaloba (Nov 2, 2021)

FernGhillie said:


> Hi, I'm new here and I'm looking for advice. I'm need something to replace Physician's Formula CoverTox Ten, which was discontinued. I've been using different PF pressed powders for a few years and I like them because it doesn't give me too many problems in the blemish department, my skin actually looks pretty good compared to other times in my life. But CoverToxTen can't be beat by any of their other powders that I've found. It doesn't settle in fine lines and wrinkles, it goes on lightly, I can blot my face with a tissue when it gets oily and my makeup looks fine, and best of all, it can be blended and makeup can be added on top of it for touch ups. I've never found another powder that does this so well, but I also haven't tried many different brands. A PF consultant recommended Mineral Wear Talc-Free Pressed Powder- SPF 30 - Mineral Makeup Airbrushing. I hated it because it looked thick on my skin and if it got smudged, it left a mark that couldn't easily be blended back together. There was no possibility of adding on or touching up, and it didn't even wipe off very easily. It seems meant for a serious makeup job that is meant to stay put and doesn't really work for a casual wearer, and maybe I needed a different applicator. My typical routine is a Maybelline concealer stick blended around problem areas, and I finish it with a cotton round lightly dusted with the PF pressed powder (I tend to have oily skin) and a little blush. I like as little concealer and powder as possible, and ideally a flexible powder that can handle being smudged. In the past, I have also used Mineral Wear® Talc-Free Mineral Face Powder SPF 16, but I don't think it does any of the things I need very well. The CoverToxTen contains talc, whereas the other two I listed do not. I wonder if that's what is making the difference? One thing I'm considering trying is PF Natural Defense Setting the Tone Finishing Powder SPF 20, and the other is Milani Prep + Set + Go Transparent Face Powder. I don't know how finishing powder works, so any input is appreciated. I also just read that mica is a good replacement for talc based powders, but I worry that it'll automatically give me too much of a glimmer.  Thanks for reading ~~~~Kelsey
> 
> ​


I love this powder too and am so sad that they discontinued it! Did you find anything comparable? None of the physicians formula ones I've tried have worked anywhere close to as well


----------



## lasharn (Nov 3, 2021)

Lobaloba said:


> Did you find anything comparable?


I think the safest alternative to it is the Shiseido Medicated Baby Pressed Powder, it's super mild and gentle and can be used even to sensitive skin.


----------

